# [Re-Recruiting!][OOC]Pickman's Model Revisited[CoC]



## bruin (Jul 29, 2003)

We are looking to recruit two more players for this game.  You can create an entirely new character, or you can use either apocalypstick's or Vorlon Space's characters from our Rogue's Gallery below (Andrew Gable and Dakkareth are still in the game).  If you want to create a new character, character creation rules follow toward the bottom of this same post.

Andrew and Dakkareth's characters are currently researching the location of Pickman's old artist studio, which he rented under an assumed name.  They need to locate a book he had on his possession.  I will have them continue their research while we are waiting for you to finish up character creation (though you can jump in earlier if you like).  I'll pause when their research is complete, then you can jump in and join in the hunt.  Just give me a reply if you want to join, and then submit a character when you get a chance.  I'll answer any questions you have when you reply.

IC Thread 
Rogue's Gallery
Props 

First time PbP DM seeks 2-4 players for a [Edit: d20 ] Call of Cthulhu game!  If you don’t know the rules, that’s okay, read on.  

This will be a short one-shot sort of affair, or as close to a one-shot as PbP can get (maybe two or three months).  It will be divided evenly between some research/investigation and some combat.  If the group enjoys it enough we can use it to launch a full campaign later.  I’m looking for people who’d be willing to post frequently; I want to update about 2-3 times a week, so a reply once every couple days is what I’m shooting for.  If you guys are having fun role-playing the characters I’ll slow down the pace to match the group.

It’s set in modern day Boston, but it’s related to the past events described in Lovecraft’s short story “Pickman’s Model” which you can read if you like at the link below (you don’t have to read it though, but it will provide some background).  I don’t think it will be a spoiler in terms of what happens in our campaign, but different people have different spoiler thresholds, so do what you will.  

http://www.gizmology.net/lovecraft/works/pickman.htm 

If you want to join, just let me know and go ahead and post a character when you’re ready.  Once we get four people in I’ll close the recruitment.

-Be sure to include a description/short bio of the character, not just stats
-Don’t worry about balancing the party, just play whatever you want (I expect that a variety of skills will be useful, not just combat; I’ll probably tailor parts of the adventure to fit the group’s skill set as we go or use NPC’s to fill in the gaps)
-I’ll worry about how the group fits together, but if you want to create connections between the characters that’s fine too
-If you don’t know CoC rules, just create your character bio and ability scores, and I’ll try to suggest some skills and help you flesh out other areas of the stats

-Level 3 Characters (XP 4500)
-28 Point Buy for ability scores
-HP are full at level one, 2/3 at each subsequent level (so 14HP for level 3 plus Con bonuses or penalties at each level)
-Variant defense bonus
-Choose any 12 skills as core skills (you don’t need to follow templates); choose the closest profession to yours on the list when determining income modifier
-Equipment: Anything on the list is fine except outlandish weapons like assault rifles or bigger (sub-machineguns, shotguns, or demolitions can be okay if it fits your character).  
-If you want your characters to have weapons or armor, make sure they have an appropriate profession to match it or otherwise explain how they have them.  You can assume most people have some simple items in their homes that could be used as weapons in a pinch (steak knife, baseball bat, tire iron, darts, etc).  Any weapons or armor should be assumed to be stored in your apartment unless your job requires you to carry them on you


----------



## Vorlon Space (Jul 29, 2003)

Count me in!! I would love to get into come good COC action! Brewing up a character as I type.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm as there as there can get. I'll post a character this evening (heading out the door right now - glad I checked the boards before I left!).

_Edit: Spelling._


----------



## bruin (Jul 29, 2003)

Great, looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with.

Just as a sidenote, when you post your character it'd help me if you can point out which option (offense or defense) you've taken for the saves (p. 10) as well as the variant bonus (p.15).  Also let me know which saves are getting the bonuses.  If you take the offense option on the variant, let me know which weapon proficiency you want.

If you're cooking your character up without the rulebook, I'll explain what all that means after you post.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll give it a whirl too.  I'll take offense on save/attack, defense on defense.  Post a guy in a bit.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 29, 2003)

I'd be interested, too ... will write up a character later - 1 am is a bad time for such things 

First time PbP for me, too and it's been some time since I last played, but ... 


EDIT: How fitting! I just spent half an hour getting an image of the Unspeakable as avatar 

EDIT:
Thinking around a little, I'd say, my character will probably be teacher for latin at a private school and be _sensitive_ with another psychic feat.


----------



## bruin (Jul 29, 2003)

Looks like we've got four.  I won't close recruiting until you guys post the characters, but it looks like we're full.

Newcomers feel free to hang around or join up as alternates if you like.

Hopefully we can get the game going by the end of the week.


----------



## Shattered Archon (Jul 30, 2003)

You're full? Damn. Ah well... mind if i lurk and spectate?


----------



## bruin (Jul 30, 2003)

Shattered Archon said:
			
		

> *You're full? Damn. Ah well... mind if i lurk and spectate?  *




I don't mind at all.  In the early recruiting stages, people sometimes sign on and then just disappear, so maybe a spot will open up.

For the folks who are in, lets try to get the characters done by Friday at the latest, then I can double check them by the end of the weekend.

I've added a Rogue's Gallery thread, but you should wait for me to double-check your characters here before posting there.  I don't want to see very much editing in the rogues gallery, so make sure the version you post there is final.

I've also added the IC Thread.  I know it's early, but I want to get everything in place now while I've got some free time.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I don't own CoC d20; I was thinking that you were going with the BRP system... silly me. Anyway. I can work up a d20 character; I'll just need a little help from you when it comes to these offense/defense and variant bonuses.

As for the game, I was mulling over some character ideas in my head last night, and I was thinking that I'd like to play an ex-classic lit student (dropped out of college) who works part-time as a bartender and plays bass guitar in a local jazz band. He's the kind of guy who's fairly clever and likeable, but lacks any real sort of ambition or drive/motivation because he's been able to get by all his life on his charm and his wit. He's not really happy with his life, but can't seem to commit himself to actually going out and doing something constructive with it. His motivation for "adventuring," of course, would be that this is a chance to do something meaningful and worthwhile with his wasted life (and, let's face it, he doesn't really have all that much going for him to risk).

*Chris Vandal*
Level 3 Defense option

STR 12
DEX 13
CON 10
INT 13
WIS 10
CHR 16

HP: 14
AC: 13
BAB: +3 (+4 melee and ranged)

FORT: +1
REF: +3 (+4)
WILL: +1 (+3)

SAN: 50

Feats: Iron Will, Weapon Proficency: Melee weapons, Martial Artist

Skills:
Bluff 6(+9)
Craft: Mixed Drinks  3(+4) 
Diplomacy 6(+11)
Gamble 5(+8)
Gather Information 6 (+9)
Hide 3(+4)
Knowledge: Streetwise 5(+6)
Move Silently 3(+4)
Sense Motive 6
Perform: Bass Guitar 6(+9)
Sleight of Hand 5(+8)

Gear: Glock 17 (under the pillow at home), switchblade (tucked into his red Chuck Taylor All-Stars), bass guitar (home), 50-watt amp (home), leather jacket (wears _everywhere_), handcuffs (on jacket), backpack (in car), fake ID (in car), Red Sox baseball cap, rusted-out 1983 Ford LTD sedan.

Bruin, just tell me how many skill points I get and what my saves should be, and I'm good to go (I took feats and skills from the d20 modern book - let me know if any of these need to be changed).


----------



## bruin (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey apocalypstick, the character concept sound fine.

HP is 1d6 and then 2/3 each level after, so 6+4+4=14 HP for someone with no Con modifier.

You'll add in your normal modifiers to melee and ranged attacks and saves, as with other d20.

Skills: you get 12 core skills (treated same as class skills in DND with regard to ranks and modifiers, though CoC doesn't have classes per se).  You can add as many non-core (cross-class) skills as you want.

Skill Points: (8+Int Mod)x4 at level one, 8+Int every level after.

The skills you've chosen are fine, I think Gamble is the only one not in CoC but that's okay as it's good background.

Feats: two at first level, another at third, so you get to pick one more.   CoC doesn't have the Brawl feat and I'm not sure I like the competence bonus to attack; it strikes me as a little overpowered for a CoC game.  I'd prefer you take Martial Artist.  Martial artist allows you to do 1d4 points normal damage rather than the regular 1d3 subdual.  But I'll allow you to take the Brawl if you really want it. 

The amount of equipment you have sounds like it won't stretch you're starting cash too much.  I wont go into the details of starting cash since you don't have the equipment list and prices.  But you're covered there.  Your pistol does 1d10(x3) damage and has a range increment of 20, ammo capacity 17 per mag.  Switchblade and brass knuckles are 1d3 if you don't want the martial artist feat.

No AC bonus for the leather jacket (you can gain AC with the defense bonus; see below).

OK, so there are two choices you need to make about defense and offense.

1) You can choose to have either an extra favorable save or a favorable attack bonus progression.  These bonuses aren't just first level, they accumulate throughout the levels, so the bonus to the favorable save maxes out at double the nonfavored saves at level 20.  The attack bonus likewise accumulates, maxing out at +15 BAB at level 20 (without it you'd max out at +10).

So a third level character would either have two favorable saves at +3, one non-favored save at +1, and a BAB of +1, or they would have one favorable save at +3, two non-favored saves at +1, and a BAB of +3.  IMO, the offense is clearly better than the defense, but that's just me.

2)  Then you get to choose between a favorable AC bonus, or a lesser AC bonus with a free weapon proficiency feat.  The bonuses increase by +1 every 5 levels you advance.  At level one, the defense option grants you +2 AC, while the offense gives +0 and the free feat.  At level 6, both would increase by +1, so the defense would increase to +3 and the offense to +1 AC.  The defense option here is my winner, but again its up to you.

Edit: Oh, by the way, you need feats for any weapon proficiencies you want.  These categories require separate feats: melee weapons, pistol, shotgun, rifle, submachinegun.  Unarmed strike doesn't require proficiency.

Edit 2: So you'd probably want to take 1) Iron Will, 2) Weapon Proficiency (Pistol), and then 3) either Martial Artist, Brawl, or Weapon Proficiency (Melee)(if you want to use the knife and knuckles) as the third feat.

Edit 3: Argh, so much to check on.  Forgive me if I don't get it all the first time.  You also need a sanity score, which is 5x Wis, so you'd have SAN 50


----------



## Vorlon Space (Jul 30, 2003)

*Dr. John Tweed*
3rd Level Defense Option

STR  10  (+0)
DEX 12  (+1)
CON 12  (+1)
INT 16  (+3)
WIS 14  (+2)
CHA 10  (+0)

Hit Points: 17
AC: 13
Move: 30"
Inituative: +1
BAB +1
Melee AB   +1
Missle AB  +2
Sanity: 70

Saves:
 Fort: +2
 Reflex: +5
 Will: +5

Feats: Sharp Eyed, Skill Emphasis: Craft (Chemistry), Weapon Proficiency: Pistol

Skills:
Computer Use:  +9
Concentration:  +7
Craft (Chemisty): +12
Craft (Photography): +9
Drive: +4
Heal: +8
Knowledge (Biology): +9
Knowledge (Medicine): +9
Search: +11
Sense Motive: +7
Speak Other Language (Latin): +9
Spot: +8

Income: 60,000
Savings: 21,000

Equipment:
Glock Model 17 Pistol (in bedside drawer in apartment)
Box of  9mm ammo (50)
Cell Phone
Good PC computer (at home)
Good Laptop computer (at work)
Digital camera with software
Developer Kit
35mm SLR camera
Basic Doctor's diagnostic kit
EMT kit
Surgery kit
Complete first aid kit
Bandage kit with tape and scissors
Emergency burn kit
Scalpel set
Assorted Atopsy tools.




Dr. John Tweed is the assistant coroner for Boston's Medical Examiner's office.  Born in Boston to Thomas Tweed, a local lawyer, and Sara Tweed.  John felt pressured to follow in his father's foot steps and become a lawyer and take over his practice. John rebelled against this and only when he was excepted into medical school did his father relent. John loves to work puzzles and the human body seemed the biggest puzzle of all. His is being groomed to take over the office of cheif medical examiner after Dr. Bernard Flynn retires in a few years. 

John is in his early forties and eight years ago he went through a nasty divorce from his wife Lydia. They have no children. John has brown hair with a green eyes. He is tall and thin. He chain smokes. John lives in a downtown apartment with is cat, Felix. 


PS,  I spent $15,000 to just cover all my stuff like clothes, my equipment (see above), and any misc. stuff.


----------



## bruin (Jul 30, 2003)

Looking good so far.  Everything checks out Vorlon, except for the point buy.  It looks like you spent 32 points rather than 28.

For your reference: (Ability Score/Point cost)
8=0
9=1
10=2
11=3
12=4
13=5
14=6
(after 14 it begins to cost double to increase the scores)
15=8
16=10
(after 16 it costs triple)
17=13
18=16

Once you adjust this, remember to adjust any skills/saves/attacks that might be affected.

Edit: oh, just noticed your hit points should be 17 for a level 3 character with CON +1 (14+3).


----------



## bruin (Jul 30, 2003)

Update: Er, you can ignore this post, see the posts a little further down the page for an explanation.  You can only know other languages if buy ranks in them.

Strike all this...
{Things are going well so far guys.  However, I noticed that neither of you applied your intelligence modifiers to the number of bonus languages you receive at the beginning.  

The book is sort of ambiguous about this and doesn't go into the same depth as DND, but it does state that you get these bonus languages for your Intelligence modifiers in the abilities section.

I'd prefer that you apply these bonuses to modern, spoken languages; stuff like latin should only be accessible through study.}


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not very used to writing up my characters, but I'll try to put everything from the character sheet in here ...

<See below>


----------



## bruin (Jul 30, 2003)

Dakkareth, are you no longer going to choose the psychic feats like you were thinking?  Just wanted to double check before you finish up, as you need a CHA of 15 for the psychic feats.


----------



## Vorlon Space (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry about that. I was going by memory on the stats. They are fixed now. 

As for the languages, how do you want to run it? If you get extra languages for just being smart, how many ranks in that language do you get? Are they cross class or class skills? In my COC games, I tend to ignore the bonus languages for INT, but it is up to you.


----------



## bruin (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmm, I'm gonna check the wizards site to see if there's some errata here.  Thing is, in DND, when you know a language, there are no checks and failures; COC is a lot more strict about how you go about, say, reading a mythos text or something.  I'm wondering if they botched the intelligence description, as knowing so many languages seems a bit awkward in a more realistic (if you can CoC realistic) setting.  In a heroic setting like DND, fine, but its not like smart people in real life just come out of the womb kicking and screaming in eight different tongues. 

So I'm gonna double check and see if something got botched somewhere.


----------



## bruin (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok, I couldn't find official errata on the wizards or chaosium sites, but I found a page that basically goes over some errata that was released in a gamemaster's pack of some sort: http://www.geocities.com/thastygliax/d20errata/d20coc.html 

According to this the line about languages on p. 8 should have been deleted.  My mistake guys, sorry.  So you can only know languages that you buy ranks in (except for your native language of course).  Thanks for pointing out how odd that was Vorlon.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 30, 2003)

Of course, you're right ... missed that. It's fixed now.


*Jens Hombridge*
3rd level defense option

STR 8 (-1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHR 15 (+2)

HP: 17
AC: 14
Move: 30"
BAB: +0 (Melee), +3 (Ranged)
Initiative: +2
Saves: Fortitude +2, Reflex +5, Will +4

Feats:
Trustworthy 
Sensitive
Mind Reading

Skills: (All including ability modifiers)
(Core)
Concentration +4 
Craft (Scientific Text) +8
Diplomacy +12
Forgery +5
Knowledge (Ancient History) +8
Knowledge (Philosophy) +6
Knowledge (Education) +3
Psychic Focus +6
Research +8
Sense Motive +7
Speak Other Language (Ancient Greek) +8
Speak Other Language (Latin) +4

(Non-Core)
Gather Information +7


Alltogether 60 Skillpoints

Max Sanity: 99
Starting Sanity: 60

Current Sanity: 60

Weapons:
Umbrella: AB -4, dmg 1d4, critical x2, bludgeoning damage

Desert Eagle .44: AB -1 (-4/-4 with Multishot), dmg 2d8, critical x3, range increment 20", magazin capacity 7, RoF: Multishot


Equipment:
Clothes for different occasions
Most usual utility items (ie matches, first aid kit, tape, etc)
Simple camera
Phone with build-in answerer
Wrist watch
Old cellphone
Cheap computer with internet access
Extensive library on Greek and Roman history and language
Desert Eagle with ammunition (50 shot).

<<<
I listed only those items of possible importance - it's impossible to list every single household item. I assume, that standard items are available.
>>>


Jens Hombridge was born in England on the 14th of September 1969. His parents, Peter and Marianne Hombridge, both Journalists, saw to his good education from an early age sending him to a private school of long tradition and good reknown. 

After finishing school he began to study history and ancient languages, his interest kindled by the traditional education in biblical languages at his old school. Despite his parents' misgivings about what they thought was an unsecure field of work Jens Hombridge decided to become a teacher after the studium, mainly because he loved the atmosphere at the university and the spirited discussions with his peers and professors about the details of translations and their implications.

Knowing, that he would need practical experience and a PhD before he could apply at a university, he took up teaching at a school, which like his former school put an emphasis on the classical languages.

At first he thought of it only as a temporary job until he could realize his true goal, but after a few months he came to appreciate the often remarkable insights of children unprejudiced by years of study as well as the free time he could spent on pursuing his own interests and gather ideas for his doctoral thesis.

Furthermore despite his lacking in educational theory, his natural persuasiveness (diplomacy ) and insight into the motivations of his pupils served him wel enough to earn him the position of the most liked teacher at his school and when he left, following an job offer from an american private school in Boston, he was sorely missed.

By now he's been teaching Classical Greece and history to gifted children for almost ten years and thouroughly enjoys it, even if it can sometimes be tiring to work with a class of hyperactive youngsters. His original goal of becoming professor at an university still remains, but there's no haste - it would be nice to switch over, once it becomes to tedious to teach the same things over and over again, but until then reading and publicising in several different philological magazins suffices to satisfy his need for discussions on a high niveau.

Unknown to most others Jens Hombridge has his own demons to contend with, though. Due to some strange twist of fate or maybe because of his grandfather, a circus magician of great reknown before his 'retiring' to a sanatorium for the mentally unstable, it often seems as if he could see things other people can't and sometimes even hear other people's thoughts. But is this really some strange gift or is he slowly but surely going mad? Horrified by the monstrous implications of both explanations Jens has mostly tried to forget about whatever-it-is and not think about it, but the knowledge is there, burning in the darker regions of his mind, like an itch that won't go away.


A typical day would be as follows:

7 am waking up, washin, breakfast, reading the newspapers
7.30 am driving to the school
8.15 am classes begin
1 pm lunch break
2 pm afternoon classes begin
5 pm school ends
5.30 pm soccer, volleyball or other sports with fellow teachers or friends
7.30 pm driving home
8 pm dinner
8.15 pm reading books and magazins, working on classes and scientific articles, etc
12 pm sleeping


A few other notes:
Forgery and Sense Motive find most use in his daily classes in determining, whether a pupil is lying or forging his medical attest for missing school.

His good dexterity represents relative fitness and ability to move fast and accurate trained by playing soccer and other sports.

The Desert Eagle pistol he possesses is inherited from his father, who carried it with him in order to protect himself from the often dangerous objects of his journalism. While Jens Hombridge doen't much like having to do with weapons he keeps it for memory's sake and for the unlikely case, that he has to defend himself.

While familiar with the usage of computers and cellphones, he has never put much faith into these 'newcomers'. In his research he mostly focuses on the traditional ways, but also uses the internet, if it seems a viable option. His cellphone, a present from a friend, he usually leaves at home not liking to be interrupted while occupied with other matters. Also his pupils' tendency to have call each other during school annoys him to no end and he'd rather avoid being as impolite himself.

Having grown up in England and worked in London for some time, it has become a habit for Jens Hombridge to carry a large, black umbrella with him at most times. It also once enabled him to fend off a robber long enough to flee, which together with its utility during the hot summer months confirms him in his habit.




Mmhhh ... that's all, I think ...

EDIT:
I rearranged the skills and stats, fixed the AC and applied the penality to AB.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 30, 2003)

Updated the character - switched out Brawl for Martial Artist (you're right, Brawl does seem overpowered compared to the other options)... just so long as we understand that Chris never actually studied martial arts; he's more of a dirty-street-fighter.  

I imagine that though he owns a pistol, he's never had actual _training_ with it, so i went with the melee weapon proficiency instead.

As far as characters knowing each other, well... Chris _is_ a bartender... do any of the other characters frequent bars?


----------



## Vorlon Space (Jul 30, 2003)

I can see John drinking some bourbon on the rocks after a hard day at the city morgue.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 30, 2003)

After sports Jens often goes to drink a beer with some friends, so ... 

Also he might be the teacher of a nephew/niche/brother/sister/whatever of  one of the other chars ...

And in case you didn't notice, I updated my sheet ...


----------



## bruin (Jul 31, 2003)

Guys, whatever you want to do is fine, but I've already given them a reason to come together in the IC thread.  If you want to make them friends, maybe they were discussing the ad at the bar or something and all decided to freelance together.

Just want to clarify that if you don't have proficiency in your weapons, you'll be using them at an effective -4 from whatever value you listed for your melee or ranged attacks.  Just so you know.

I've got replies for each of you below.

Apocalypstick, looks like its nearly done.  You get to add your dex modifier to the reflex save.  I think you might have one rank too many in skills--I'm counting 55 rather than 54.  Your Bluff ranks should grant you a synergy bonus to sleight of hand and intimidate, and your sense motive gives a synergy bonus to diplomacy.  Synergy bonuses are +2.  Add your sanity score (50) to the stats.  Otherwise it's ready to go in the Rogues' Gallery.

Vorlon you're good to go I think.  Oops, you already went.  Did you apply a +2 synergy bonus to your heal skill?  The knowledge medicine should give you that.

Dakkareth, yes you can assume that you've got all the basics.  It looks like you're one point under the point buy at 27, so you could bring up Wisdom to 12 (remember to adjust anything wisdom related if you do that). You're taking the defense option for the variant right?  So you should have 14 AC--10 +2 Dex +2 more.  As for the skills, you might be over a bit.  Psychic Focus should only be +6 (Wisdom mod 0) unless I'm really tired and missing something.  I also counted 66 ranks being spent rather than 60, when you take the 6 to buy your cross class skill into account; I'm pasting your skills below; in parenthesis, I broke down ranks, modifiers, and other bonuses, so you can work it out.  If I'm overlooking something let me know; it's been a loooong day, but I wanted to get this in before I take off.

Skills: (All including ability modifiers)
(Core)
Concentration +4 (3 +1 Con) 
Craft (Scientific Text) +8 (6 +2 Int)
Diplomacy +12 (6 +2 Cha +2 Synergy +2 Trustworthy)
Forgery +6 (4 +2 Int)
Knowledge (Ancient History) +8 (6 +2 Int)
Knowledge (Philosophy) +8 (6 +2 Int)
Knowledge (Education) +3 (1 +2 Int)
Psychic Focus [+8, should be +6] (6 +0 Wis)
Research +8 (6 +2 Int)
Sense Motive +6 (6 +0 Wis)
Speak Other Language (Ancient Greek) +8 (6 +2 Int)
Speak Other Language (Latin) +6 (4 +2 Int)

(Non-Core)
Gather Information +7 (3 +2 Cha +2 Trustworthy)


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 31, 2003)

I will go over my stats again tomorrow and post then in Rogue Gallery and IC thread.

I made last-minute adjustments to stats and skills while posting, so I may very well have miscalculated some things there.

The +2 AC I plainly forgot , thanks for reminding me.

I was aware of the -4 penality, but you're right, they should be put on the sheet.

-Dakkareth

Edit: Indeed, I used too many skill points. That will be rectified tomorrow. And I mistakenly applied the CHR modifier to Psychic Focus, where it should have been WIS.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 31, 2003)

*Neal McGavin:* Male 3rd level (defense option); HD 3d6+3; hp 17; Init +0; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+2 defense option); Atk +1 ranged; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +3; Str 13, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 10, San 50.

_Vitals:_ 27 years old, 5’7", 183 lbs, $12,000 savings, income $20,000.

_Skills:_ Appraise +6, Computer Use +3, Climb +4, Drive +2, Heal +3, Knowledge (anthropology) +9, Knowledge (archaeology) +9, Knowledge (geography) +7, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (Native Americans) +12, Research +8, Search +9, Speak Other Language (French) +7, Spot +5, Wilderness Lore +1.

_Feats:_ Improved Initiative, Skill Focus (Knowledge (Native Americans)), Track.

_Equipment:_ Pocketknife (dmg 1d3+1), folding shovel (dmg 1d4+1), backpack (w/ pencil & tablet, digital camera, USGS maps of New England, tent), sleeping bag (in car), many books on Native American and Colonial history and the American Revolution

Neal was born into an Irish family in South Boston.  Neal was always a bright kid, and used to voraciously devour almost any history book he could find.  He was especially fascinated with Colonial times and the Revolution.  Though his socioeconomic status wasn't the best, in 1994, fresh out of high school, Neal managed to get himself a scholarship and put himself through college - Boston University.  He graduated in 2000, with a master's degree in archaeology, specializing in the times of the early Native Americans of New England, the Iroquois, Naragansett, and others.  After doing some minor excavations in the Hockomock Swamp area of southern Massachusetts, he was assigned to a study of the 'Mystery Hill' area in New Hampshire.  Currently, he's not on any digs, and is doing some research for a book he plans on writing.


----------



## bruin (Jul 31, 2003)

Andrew, looks like you treated all of the skills as core skills.  You only get 12 core skills, so you need to choose three and treat them as cross-class, which means they cost twice as much to buy ranks in.  Also add his SAN score (50) to the sheet somewhere Otherwise he's good to go.

Looks like everyone's covered now, I don't need to make any more comments on the characters here, just post them up in the RG and mosey over to the IC  thread when you're ready.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 31, 2003)

OK, made the adjustments, and posted him in the RG.  Posting on the IC thread now.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 1, 2003)

I am assuming, that I know the most basic of local knowledge, tell me, if that is insufficient to tell the distance and time from Boston to wherever this Renard is.


----------



## bruin (Aug 1, 2003)

There's a lot of things I'd consider common knowledge for someone living in Boston.  The location of cities and some towns in Mass. and neighboring New England states is probably something he would know.  Thurber's remark was mostly to let you know where I'm grafting Arkham onto the map (since Arkham is Lovecraft's fictional town).


----------



## bruin (Aug 1, 2003)

Ok, I changed Arkham's location in the IC to fit the Chaosium version's graft, which puts Arkham at 20 miles northeast of Boston and 5 miles north of Salem, rather than the 30-40 mile estimate I was giving.  I got the general location right but was overshooting the mark by a bit.  

How helpful would props be for you guys.  Maps and such?  I mainly use mapquest to get a sense of where everything is, but I could do little legwork and see if there are any good map jpg's that I could link to.  Once you start investigating it would be good to know a little about Boston's layout (where downtown is, where some of the communities are--if you're satisfied with verbal descriptions, great, less work for me, but I don't mind trying to find some maps if you want.

EDIT: So now might be a good time to ask about the pacing of the game.  We've got things rolling really quickly and have some good momentum.  But if I'm going too fast for people, let me know.  If everyone is comfortable posting on a daily basis, it would be good to keep that up.  Let me know if that's a pace you want to keep up.  But the basic requirement like I said at the beginning is posting once every two or three days, updating about twice a week.  Based on the adventure I set up, I'd estimate that posting every day would have us done by early-mid september, posting every couple days would have us done in early-mid October.


----------



## bruin (Aug 1, 2003)

Off Topic: Shattered Archon, are you still with us?  I was wondering if you're still looking for a game.  There's another person I know who's also looking for some playing time.  So, I've been think of running a small PbP game for some of the people who hadn't gotten into a game yet.  I don't want to start a recruiting thread, as I want it to be a small game.

It would be CoC, but a conversion from a series of single-player gamebooks from the fighting fantasy series that was popular in the early eighties. The book I have in mind was House of Hades (in Britain House of Hell), which stands out in my mind as one of my favorite horror experiences. It could be easily converted, I think, and would be loads of fun to do.   The characters would have to be college students, or business partners, driving together on a dark road one evening...

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 4, 2003)

I was briefly tempted to risk my frail sanity trying to read the thoughts of some of the involved beings. Thought better of it, though


----------



## bruin (Aug 4, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *I was briefly tempted to risk my frail sanity trying to read the thoughts of some of the involved beings. Thought better of it, though  *




Heh, I had something in place if you were gonna try that.  Let's just say you made the wise choice.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a feeling I (strictly OOC here) know who/what the black-robed guy is.  I'd take a guess, but then I'd find out I was wrong.


----------



## bruin (Aug 4, 2003)

As long as you play the characters by the book in the IC, not giving them special advantage for your OOC knowledge, I have no problem with you speculating or discussing anything OOC here.  I won't _verify_ anything, though.

I guess I was giving out a bit _too_ many clues?  Gotta learn not to play my cards so early.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 4, 2003)

I was going to guess that he was a priest of Mordiggian, since I think in the original Smith story "The Charnel God" they were described as wearing black.  But I'm sure I'm wrong, lol.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 4, 2003)

Smith? Never heard of him... and here I was, thinking I was way-cool because I've actually read Pickman's Model. 

OTOH, I pissed off a CoC DM once by blurting out, within thirty minutes of the beginning of the first session... "oh, great, Hounds of Tindalos."

him: "you said you'd never played CoC before!"

me: "haven't. i've got the Lovecraft anthology, dude."


----------



## bruin (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Andrew, do you have any suggestions for an anthology of the other Mythos writers?  I've read all of Lovecraft's stuff (albeit when I was a teenager, so I haven't brushed up recently) but I was at the bookstore the other day, looking for a good place to get a start on the other writers.  All the anthologies look pretty much the same so I didn't buy any; not sure if the quality is decent or not.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 4, 2003)

Honestly, I don't like a lot of Mythos stuff outside of HPL.  That said: there was a paperback collection of Robert E. Howard's Mythos stories put out a few years back.  Clark Ashton Smith is usually a bit more surreal than Lovecraft, and wrote stuff that would mostly be considered sci-fi, but his Averoigne series of stories deals with the Mythos somewhat.  Robert Bloch was OK, the majority of his Mythos stuff was written in his early years, before he really hit his stride as an author.  Anything by August Derleth is touch-and-go...he contributed the most besides only HPL himself to CoC, but I don't care for his stories too much, just a matter of personal taste.  Ramsey Campbell is about the only modern author whose Mythos stuff I like.  There's a great anthology of his Mythos stories out, _Cold Print_.  Pretty much any of the anthologies put out by Chaosium (the 'Cycle' books) are worth at least a gander.  The quality is uneven, since they're often by several different authors, but overall they're good.  

I also tracked down, read, and enjoyed greatly the older stuff that influenced HPL, I particularly like Arthur Machen.  I'd recommend any Machen anthology you can find.  He's not Mythos strictly speaking, but he had his own Mythos (you can definitely see his influence) involving the "little people" of Britain and Wales.  He's a very big influence on a Victorian-era Cthulhu D20 game I may run here at some point in the future.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, it all seems pretty clear. To me, the player at least. And attempting a mind read on a *worm that walks* cultleader would indeed have been the unwise choice 

And I can already see Jens taking the fast path down to insanity. With the sensitve feat and mind reading he is predestined for this fate (as was his grandfather), not to mention, that he's the only one able to read greek and is of the opinion, that such incredible sources of scientific revelation should be open to the public instead of being closed away by a small group of creepy fanatics.


That is of course, if he doesn't die first 


And I'm of the opinion, that you're handling this very well


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 4, 2003)

Duhh!  A worm that walks!  *Slaps self*  

And do we have any bets that the other book in Greek is the Necronomicon?


----------



## bruin (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions Andrew, and thanks for the good words Dakkareth.  Glad to see I'm doing alright so far.

Now, to get down to some REAL business...*_muffled evil laugh_ *


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, guess I should add that I think you're doing a fine job so far, too.  If only my game was so good...


----------



## bruin (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks guys.  Currently I'm working up the text for the police report and diary.  I'm trying to make these as detailed as possible, and since we're waiting on Vorlon anyway I might as well take my time.  

I think I'll be posting those things up somewhere (I guess in the story hour?  Have to check the board for the best spot to put supplements) by the end of today or tomorrow night.  I have to teach a class tomorrow, so I won't be able to do much of anything in the morning or early afternoon. Any way, more goodies on the way as we sit around.

Okay, the Props page is up.  Newspaper article is there, diary should be up by tomorrow night or Thursday morning.


----------



## bruin (Aug 6, 2003)

Was doing some research this morning, looking for some details to flesh out Thurber's diary entries.  I found this remarkable little visual tour to the areas of the North End that Lovecraft was referring to: Pickman's Lair.  Just so you know, I'll be fictionalizing a lot of aspects of this (I'm not particularly interested in finding the "true" location of Pickman's North End residence), but this is still a neat resource for some of the atmosphere of the alleys in the North End.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 6, 2003)

Nifty, nifty stuff.  I love these kind of "walking tours" of where things were, then and now.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm very sorry for the delay, but apparently my ISP for some reason can't link me to ENWorld - I was unable to connect.


----------



## bruin (Aug 6, 2003)

Enworld apparently has a bandwith problem that's been discussed a bit on the meta board.  So everyone's been having some trouble getting through here and there, from what I gather.

[Heh, just spent fifteen minutes trying to get this message posted.  Luckily I always copy what I write before I post]

And I guess we're moving on, Vorlon or no Vorlon.  He's had five days to respond, so I'll just run him as an NPC until he shows up.  If he doesn't return, I'll keep running the character and when one of you guys die or go insane you can take over his character.  Oops, I meant "if" one of you guys die or go insane.

And check the IC thread again, as later tonight I'll be updating something there and the diary will be up on the Props page tonight or tomorrow.  I had something I was going to update with as you were driving back to Boston that you should see when it's up.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 7, 2003)

I looked at the props thread ... does that mean, we should read the story you gave us the link to?

Anyway, I'll be away until tomorrow evening ...


----------



## bruin (Aug 7, 2003)

No, you can get by with Renard's list as enough information.  Because the story holds Thurber's first experience with Pickman's ghouls, it might be worth looking at, as your characters might get creeped out by Thurber's account of things, but I'm assuming they'd dismiss it as Thurber's lunacy rather than a real threat.  So there's no reason you need to read it to advance the story, but it might provide some topic for discussion amongst the group.

Hints: The newspaper article provides an additional clue to narrowing down your research into finding Pickman's place, and the diary provides you some alternate ways into the tunnel system if you can't find Pickman's place.  The further away you enter, though, the more tunnel you have to traverse.  The alternates are easier to research maybe but harder in terms of what you'll face.  So I'm leaving this all pretty open-ended, with lots of paths you could take at this point.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 9, 2003)

Apologies to all involved, but I'm going to drop from this game. Good luck!


----------



## bruin (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, with two players already gone I guess we should stop to see what everyone wants to do.

I wanted to set up a lot of background to make the investigation phase interesting, but looking back I might have just been throwing too much stuff at you guys.

So we could open to recruit again, or if you'd rather just quit as well I'd understand.

Any suggestions you can give me about tempo and pacing would be helpful so I can iron out some of the mistakes I've been making so I can improve other games I might try to run.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 9, 2003)

Oohhh ... 


I'd be in favor of re-recruiting with options to continuing existant PCs or simply assuming, they'd been there all along ...

I definitely would like to continue 

And I really appreciate the work you did for the background.

-Dakkareth


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 9, 2003)

I'd like to continue on with this, it's a long time since I've done anything Cthulhu-related, and I like that you're running a good old-fashioned Lovecraft Country adventure.  I feel about the same as Dakkareth as far as re-recruitment goes.


----------



## bruin (Aug 9, 2003)

All right, good to hear you both want to keep going.  I'd rather we keep the game progressing normally for the time being, and see what interest people have over the next two or three days.

I'd like to keep the two of you on the research trail, as it would probably take new players a bit too much time to get fully into the swing of things.  Once you find a location that you can investigate fully, I might pause the game so any newcomers can finish creating characters or whatever they need to do to catch up.

New players can choose to play as Chris or John, or create their own character, and I'll figure out a way to insert them in the game.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm going to post tomorrow. There's much I'd want to say and I'm tired ...


----------



## bruin (Aug 11, 2003)

I won't be able to update until Tuesday, so go ahead and take your time.  Mondays and Wednesdays are going to be fairly busy for me over the next few months, though I'll usually glance through the boards in the afternoons.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm sorry to have dropped out of this game so without notice, but I found myself unable to procure enough motivization. It's simply, that with only two players remaining the _drive_ is missing - it simply isn't the same.

I just hope, you won't see this as connected to your DMing skills, preparation, style or anything. These are very good and the preparation nothing short of astounding. The reason for this withdrawal is simply bad fortune. Should by some miracle of fate we get new players I would glady continue, but in this state ...

I'd like to thank you for the opportunity to play PbP for the first time and also CoC. It was great fun, while it lasted.

-Dakkareth


----------

